# Sennheiser E609 & E906



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I never go to a show without my SM57 and at my last show the sound guy asked if I wanted to use his Sennheiser E609. Knowing that these mics were developed with the guitar player in mind, I agreed and to my surprise loved the fuller sound that it produced. Due to it being used in a live setting, I know that it could have just been a placebo effect; so when I went home and started some research on the mic. I was hard pressed to find any bad reviews for either mic so I'm seriously considering getting one now. Anybody on here use either of these mics and what's your experience / take on them?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I would also love to hear what folks have to say about the Sennheiser as it was going to be my next amp mic until someone gave me an old Beta 57 that worked well enough. Recently the 57 crapped out and I'm back to thinking the 609/906 is the way to go.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I use the Sennheiser E906 for both live and recording. Great microphone, much better than the SM57, in my opinion. Great build quality, made in Germany. Very easy to position, there's no need for a stand.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

pattste said:


> I use the Sennheiser E906 for both live and recording. Great microphone, much better than the SM57, in my opinion. Great build quality, made in Germany. Very easy to position, there's no need for a stand.


Have exactly the same experience with the E906. Very consistent mic in terms of positioning.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

I've used the 609, it's a good mic. It all depends on what kind of sound you're going for. I'm not knocking the 57, I have one for home use. There are lots of good mics out there. I've actually heard a Neuman U87 (typically used on vocals or voice over) on a Fender Twin (or was it a Reverb?), and that was stunning. But it all depends on what accentuated frequencies you want to hear out of your rig. Just like any piece of gear, a mic will colour the sound. It's always good to experiment. I think L&M usually has 609s to rent - they're very common. Try before you buy - do a comparison.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Among others, I've been using one of these for several years, Sennheiser e865: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/E865 Great quality for the dollar, lovely tone, durable, versatile, and reliable. I've used it for vocals, and acoustic guitar and mandolin.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

+1 on the 609. Its a great little mic and not as picky about placement.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As a general rule, Sennheisers are good kit. I can't recall them ever disappointing me (besides once when headphone parts became obsolete). Their mics and headphones have always impressed me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I was watching some YouTube clips of e609 and SM57 shootouts and each time I heard the e609, I thought it sounded better. Between that and your guys' recommendations, I know I'll be hitting up L&M this afternoon! Thanks gents. :food-smiley-004:


----------

